# More Z4 autox ruminations



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Last weekend, I had the Z4 out for a second time at one of cart's (www.cartct.com) test and tune days.

I'm having fun with the Z4 as I'm learning its (and my) strengths and weaknesses.

Sport button on, manual mode on the step, mash the go pedal and your eyes sink back in your head - it's a nice feeling, launches like this, after last year's season of discontent off the line with the E46.

First turn was a 540 degree skid pad (one and a half times around a circle), the Z4's really good here, I could tighten up the line (circle) with the throttle and a slight adjustment of the steering wheel - around the circle was pretty fast indeed, got some good time here.

Slaloms were fast, no brakes, just about flat out (the last gate was always a bit scary though).

The downhill, off camber sweeper was a problem - here, the Z4's tail just kept wanting to come out - I finally found a solution in the engagement of the first level of DTC.

There were also a couple of moments where the car would understeer more than I thought appropriate.

Overall, it was a great day, I was pretty fast and clean, my best was a 75 while the two FTD's were just under 70 - I was beating guys on racing tires with my standard runflats. That felt good, but who knows, they may have been pretty sucky (I'm not supposed to care about this stuff, but who can help it?).

However, the runflats seemed to like to slide quite a lot, it was cold and the lot was sandy, but still, grip was relatively poor.

One of the Z3 guys felt I could pick up at least two seconds if I switched out the run flats............yes, but it's another 800 to 1000 bucks and there we go again $$$

Ed


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

EdCT said:


> One of the Z3 guys felt I could pick up at least two seconds if I switched out the run flats............yes, but it's another 800 to 1000 bucks and there we go again $$$
> 
> Ed


Maybe, but if those run flats are like the ones on the E90, they go for ~$350 each. That's not cheap either.


----------

